# Swapping out 2008 RNS-E to 2010 RNS-E with AMI interface



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, this is something I've wanted to do ever since I had a chance to play with a 2010 TTS. I loved the updated graphics, the ability to actually see the names of songs, albums, artists, etc thru the iPod interface, get traffic info, ability to read larger 32 GB SDHC chips, etc. Lots of new features. A little warning, it wasn't a cheap mod by any means. 

When I first saw that this feature was available from OEMPLUS.com, I jumped on it. Ordered the new RNS-E but was told that I'd also need to get the AMI from Kufatec modified to work with my car. The old AMI from my 2008 A3 would not work. 

The new RNS-E 









How it looks in my A3. I kinda like the glossy black border









Sending the old RNS-E back to get the core charges refunded









How it looks from the back









Quarter view...I was surprised how massive it was









Finally, the top view









A couple of notes. I LOVE the way the new system works. I previously had the Dension iPod interface which allowed me to see the song/album/playlist/artist in my center dashboard pod but it was a bit cumbersome to use. BTW, it's for sale if anyone wants to buy it from me. The new RNS-E plus AMI finally allows me to actually see the names pop up on both the GPS screen and center dashboard pod. Much easier to navigate my way through the menu list. The graphics is much clearer and 3D like. It's even faster too. I haven't played with all of its features yet but I'd say it was definitely worth the upgrade. 

Feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

What was the cost?

Do you have a link for the Kuffa tek kit?

is it required that you send the old unit back? If so do they give you any discount on a newer unit?

Can the people you bought this from mod for video in motion?

I like this idea a lot!


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> What was the cost?
> 
> Do you have a link for the Kuffa tek kit?
> 
> ...


New RNS-E was $2595 with a core charge I think of $605. I think you'd have to either get the old one to them first before the core charges are removed from the bottom line or send it back after you've removed it. I did the latter and will get a refund after they get it. The AMI kit was another $695. So this definitely wasn't a cheap mod.

I think this is the AMI kit: AMI kit for the A3

You don't have to send the old unit back. You could sell it to someone else that wants it. 

I don't know about video mods but I heard that you might be able to add a rear view camera to it. There's a kit from Kufatec that does that: Rear View Camera kit


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

looks awesome!

kinda wish I had 3k to upgrade my RNS-E...but then I'd prolly just use that on an amplifier and subwoofer (because i'm one of those obnoxious teenagers...just kidding...kinda)


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> looks awesome!
> 
> kinda wish I had 3k to upgrade my RNS-E...but then I'd prolly just use that on an amplifier and subwoofer (because i'm one of those obnoxious teenagers...just kidding...kinda)


I did that already. Does that make me an obnoxious teenager too? :laugh:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i wonder if they able to unlock th e new rnse for video in motion


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

atomic80 said:


> I did that already. Does that make me an obnoxious teenager too? :laugh:


only a little bit

do you have a writeup? because i've been meaning to do it
I need to tap wires from the RNS-E into RCA out so I can get signal
Then I also have to figure out remote and AUX-In


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just found this....TV in motion

Cameron, I'm afraid I never did a write-up on the sub/amp install mainly because I didn't do it. The shop did so I couldn't begin to tell you how they connected things.


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just have these pictures taken by the shop of the subwoofer installation.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

That sealed box is amazing. I wish there was a nice massively produced one 
Guess I'm going to have to use my JL power wedge with 2W0s that takes up half the trunk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Man, I'm still debating on which route I want to go with the RNS-E. Either get a Pre-2010 unit and use my Dension gateway like you were, or just go whole-hog and get a 2010+ unit, the new AMI, and update my CAN gateway so I can use it. The price difference is ridiculous though. Basically $3000 vs. $800.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

atomic80 said:


> I just found this....TV in motion
> 
> Cameron, I'm afraid I never did a write-up on the sub/amp install mainly because I didn't do it. The shop did so I couldn't begin to tell you how they connected things.


Not suitable for vehicles from model 2010


if they come up with solution for 2010+ units then I would love to upgrade!


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> That sealed box is amazing. I wish there was a nice massively produced one
> Guess I'm going to have to use my JL power wedge with 2W0s that takes up half the trunk


It really sounds great and is totally unobtrusive. I don't think I'd have been able to build this myself. The shop that did it does amazing work! 



TBomb said:


> Man, I'm still debating on which route I want to go with the RNS-E. Either get a Pre-2010 unit and use my Dension gateway like you were, or just go whole-hog and get a 2010+ unit, the new AMI, and update my CAN gateway so I can use it. The price difference is ridiculous though. Basically $3000 vs. $800.


Why do you have to update your CAN gateway? Mine is a 2008 and it took the new RNS-E and AMI just fine. In any case, let me know if you decide to go with the Dension route, I've got one and could sell it to you if you'd like.


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Not suitable for vehicles from model 2010
> 
> 
> if they come up with solution for 2010+ units then I would love to upgrade!


I just now noticed that... I'll email those guys to see if they have anything.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

atomic80 said:


> It really sounds great and is totally unobtrusive. I don't think I'd have been able to build this myself. The shop that did it does amazing work!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to update your CAN gateway? Mine is a 2008 and it took the new RNS-E and AMI just fine. In any case, let me know if you decide to go with the Dension route, I've got one and could sell it to you if you'd like.


I don't have "Media Player 3" in the list of programmable devices on my current CAN gateway, which is required for the new AMI which is CAN based to work. I already have a Dension for my Concert II, but I am not sure if it will work with the RNS-E or not. I think it probably will, but who knows.


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll buy your old one if you haven't sent it in for the core charge.....


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

TBomb said:


> I don't have "Media Player 3" in the list of programmable devices on my current CAN gateway, which is required for the new AMI which is CAN based to work. I already have a Dension for my Concert II, but I am not sure if it will work with the RNS-E or not. I think it probably will, but who knows.


I know mine definitely does work with the RNS-E so let me know either way. 



Fade To Black said:


> I'll buy your old one if you haven't sent it in for the core charge.....


Unfortunately I sent my old RNS-E back already but I suppose I could get them to send it back to me if you really want it. Send me a PM with how much you'd like to buy it for?


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

atomic80 said:


> I know mine definitely does work with the RNS-E so let me know either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I sent my old RNS-E back already but I suppose I could get them to send it back to me if you really want it. Send me a PM with how much you'd like to buy it for?


PM Sent :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I realize OEM looks the best and all, but $3200 is WAY too much money for RNS-E. Thanks OP, you just made feel SO much better about my decision to go with the Pioneer AVIC-Z120BT. You're sub install is sick, though. Exactly what I'm looking to do in mine.


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Davis, huh? I didn't spend $3200 for mine. Remember, there's a core refund too so it actually turns out to be about $1900


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Fade To Black said:


> PM Sent :thumbup: :beer:


damn man, if you just sent that PM, it's almost a month later
I would assume it's wayyy to late to get it back


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

atomic80 said:


> Davis, huh? I didn't spend $3200 for mine. Remember, there's a core refund too so it actually turns out to be about $1900


Point taken, but if you don't have a unit to swap it with, like many of us, then how much does it cost?


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

davis_449 said:


> Point taken, but if you don't have a unit to swap it with, like many of us, then how much does it cost?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

atomic80 said:


> $2500.


I get $3290 with AMI (because why would you want RNS-E without it?). Now if you don't already have SAT radio, you can tack that cost in there, too. AVIC is still a better deal by miles.


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Point taken. For me, I'd still rather go with OEM as much as possible simply because I like that look and feel. It works well with the dashboard system too. I like having the directions/songs/etc show up in there. Completel integration is key for me.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

atomic80 said:


> Point taken. For me, I'd still rather go with OEM as much as possible simply because I like that look and feel. It works well with the dashboard system too. I like having the directions/songs/etc show up in there. Completel integration is key for me.


better yet, seamless integration

Looks great! Nice to see my twin looking good!!


----------



## andyman1080 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey atomic, i think I saw you earlier today on bellevue way in your yellow beauty!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

OEM looks awesome. Everyone will put a different price on that though. Since my car is 5 yrs old, I think I'd put that $$$$ towards a 2013 model.... or 2014 depending on the economy.
eace:


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

andyman1080 said:


> hey atomic, i think I saw you earlier today on bellevue way in your yellow beauty!


You did...I was getting gas for the drive this weekend. What were you driving? I think I may have noticed you. I remember seeing someone look directly at me as I pulled out onto Bellevue Way.


----------



## spleenman (Nov 26, 2010)

How and where does the ipod actually connect to the car?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

tp. said:


> i wonder if they able to unlock th e new rnse for video in motion


VIM requires that the RNS-E have video support. The 2010+ RNS-E doesn't have any video support in the software so you're SOL. You'd have to use the older RNS-E with software level 200 in order to get video support for TV.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

spleenman said:


> How and where does the ipod actually connect to the car?


The AMI package adds a cable socket that accepts various adapter cables: iPod/iPhone, mini-stereo, USB, and mini-USB. If you go to amazon and search with AMI you'll see the various adapter cables.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm really hoping the RNS-E drops in price when the new A3 start making it over.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

FWIW, when my 2010+ RNS-E arrives, I'd be open to selling mine to someone on the forum instead of returning it for core charges. 

Dave


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

You should have purchased your RNS-E from ebay. They are like less then $1000 now and converting the unit from EU to US is not much work. Plus with the sale of your old RNS-e you can have the new one for cheap. I paid a bit more last December but the price was decent after the sale of my old unit. 

Do you know if i can have the AMI with my 6 cd changer?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

There's a place in mainland Europe selling them US-spec (with the US buttons on the front, not just a converted EU model), WITH map disc for something just over $1000, shipped. -I think it was $1200.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

VWAddict said:


> There's a place in mainland Europe selling them US-spec (with the US buttons on the front, not just a converted EU model), WITH map disc for something just over $1000, shipped. -I think it was $1200.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


Really? The only place I could find that was selling it for cheap was a guy in Europe who has some units for $1500 shipped, but he says they all have faint scratches. 

IIRC there's a diff between the 2010 model and the black bezel model that Atomic80 has. Even checking ebay, I just find the non-black bezel version for around $1k.

Dave


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone know where i can get the updated discs? dont feel like getting raped byt the dealer


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You used to be able to order them from Navteq directly. However now they refer you to www.navigation.com/audi which turns out to be a Navteq website (go figure).

You can also buy discs on e-bay. I wouldn't advise the use of DVD copies--they cause premature wear of the laser in the RNS-E (it has to work harder to focus on a copy) which can cause it to fail.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody dealt with these guys? Not a bad price at $1400 for the entire package. Is that an ipod connector too or would ipod integration need to be purchased separately? 

http://www.vagnavs.com/Audi1.html


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Anybody dealt with these guys? Not a bad price at $1400 for the entire package. Is that an ipod connector too or would ipod integration need to be purchased separately?
> 
> http://www.vagnavs.com/Audi1.html


 I haven't dealt with them personally, but they are one of the more legit operations out there for obtaining an RNS-E at a decent price, I think.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Anybody dealt with these guys? Not a bad price at $1400 for the entire package. Is that an ipod connector too or would ipod integration need to be purchased separately?
> 
> http://www.vagnavs.com/Audi1.html


 So I'm thinking this plus the Gateway 300 so I can plug in my ipod.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> So I'm thinking this plus the Gateway 300 so I can plug in my ipod.


 You could pick up an AMI kit on eBay and control your iPod through the RNS-E, and see track info on the screen. The bad thing about the Dension Gateway is that if you have a warning light (low fuel, low windshield washer fluid, etc) you can't really browse the iPod through the DIS/steering wheel controls. The downside to the AMI is that you can only browse through the RNS-E, not the steering wheel. So, yeah... just my $.02 :thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this plug & play with the correct harness? I currently have base model Audi radio in my 2010 A3 

It's a 193G UK take off but says it has SW200 software. So should be good to go for a US Audi? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250996723280&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 

Harness 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-RNS-E-...3?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item2a1ddc42ab


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Just FYI I looked at a similar auction recently and it had a make an offer button. I was curious so I made a few offers. A few days later they dropped the reserve and it sold for $600. Wish I had the money.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> Is this plug & play with the correct harness? I currently have base model Audi radio in my 2010 A3
> 
> It's a 193G UK take off but says it has SW200 software. So should be good to go for a US Audi?
> 
> ...


 Depends. If you have Concert II+ without Bose, it is just plug and play. If you have Concert II+ with Bose, you just have to move the Bose pin in your wiring harness. I am not sure which head unit you have though.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Depends. If you have Concert II+ without Bose, it is just plug and play. If you have Concert II+ with Bose, you just have to move the Bose pin in your wiring harness. I am not sure which head unit you have though.


 It's a 2010 A3 with double din radio that says Audi Concert. No Bose.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Subaruski1 said:


> It's a 2010 A3 with double din radio that says Audi Concert. No Bose.


 Plug and play.:thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Plug and play.:thumbup:


 Ok, last question  

What about the GPS antenna hook up? I have the sharkfin, how do I plug into that? Is it already prewired back through the dash even if my car was not sold with factory nav or is the connection still tucked up under the headliner and I would need an extension wire. 

Thanks for the help so far :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Subaruski1 said:


> Ok, last question
> 
> What about the GPS antenna hook up? I have the sharkfin, how do I plug into that? Is it already prewired back through the dash even if my car was not sold with factory nav or is t*he connection still tucked up under the headliner and I would need an extension wire*.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far :beer:


 this^^^


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The GPS connection in your car will be under the rear headliner. The easiest solution is to put a "hockey puck" GPS antenna behind the Nav in the dash. It should be able to pick up enough satellites from there to function.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> The GPS connection in your car will be under the rear headliner. The easiest solution is to put a "hockey puck" GPS antenna behind the Nav in the dash. It should be able to pick up enough satellites from there to function.


 Lame


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> The GPS connection in your car will be under the rear headliner. The easiest solution is to put a "hockey puck" GPS antenna behind the Nav in the dash. It should be able to pick up enough satellites from there to function.


 That's not true. 

The GPS connection is actually behind the subwoofer, which is behind the trim panel in the driver's side of the hatch. There is a lead from the shark fin that does indeed run under the headliner, but it comes out over behind the subwoofer. You can get a FAKRA extension and run it from the head unit back to the shark fin, but it is a bit of a pain.


----------

